# IRIS Earthquake Browser



## fablept (1 Jan 2014 às 21:53)

Boas.

A IRIS lançou um mapa interactivo com uma base de dados gigantesca, com mais de 3 milhões de sismos em todo o mundo. Tambem permite uma visão em "3D".

Para Portugal estão disponíveis cerca de 50000 sismos. Pelo que vi nos Açores, a base de dados começa a partir de 1970 e acho que inclui toda a sismicidade (não sei se os dados são do IPMA ou CIVISA) até 2010, a partir desse ano, apenas inclui os sismos mais relevantes, provavelmente de origem noutras agências.

Quando fazem uma pesquisa, o link no endereço do browser é a query ao servidor, por isso para partilhar o mapa é só copiar o endereço do browser.

Ex: Crise sísmica Fogo-Congro em S.Miguel:
http://www.iris.edu/ieb/index.html?...&maxlon=-25.1241&minlon=-25.8492&zm=11&mt=ter

O site do IPMA tambem tem uma função semelhante, mas não permite pesquisas e o mapa é estático.

IRIS Earthquake Browser


----------



## amando96 (2 Jan 2014 às 00:19)

Há uma grande concetração de sismos superficiais em Monchique, fiquei curioso.


----------

